# A new way to organize the "now playing" list



## peifgirl (Apr 20, 2008)

I have series 2 box. The now playing list gets long and hard to sort threw. While the Alphabetical way is nice. I was wondering if you could make it to where you can have your shows recorded and saved to different folders. Like I could label one for my hubby, one for the kids's shows, etc. This way when they are recorded the are automatically in that person's folder and they know right where to go and get it. I am not really worried about the kids watching my shows, its more about better organizing and easier to find what you want. 

Thanks for "listening".


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

peifgirl said:


> I was wondering if you could make it to where you can have your shows recorded and saved to different folders. Like I could label one for my hubby, one for the kids's shows, etc.


It's been requested many times. It hasn't been implemented.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

There is only 1 folder view style available, just hit 2 to turn it on or off in NPL.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

The only way to do this currently is to transfer all your content onto a network server and organize the content there. Then you can use pyTiVo or Galleon to transfer the content back to your TiVo for viewing on demand.


----------

